# [SOLVED] BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3



## BlackRainZ (Jan 4, 2013)

Haven't been able to play the game for extended periods of time without it freezing and\or crashing. Just got a BSOD while playing it as well.

OS - Windows 7 ?
· x64 ?
· What was original installed OS on system? Windows 7
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? Full Retail Version
· Age of system (hardware) - Custom built, some parts 2 years, some less
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? Yes, I had a virus issue a few months back which I fixed but had to reinstall OS
· CPU - I7 920
· Video Card - EVGA Geforce 580
· MotherBoard - Asus Rampage Extreme 2
· Power Supply - brand & wattage - Tagan 1100 watt


----------



## BlackRainZ (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	a
BCP1:	FFFFF502505378E8
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFF8000340054C
OS Version:	6_1_7601
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\010313-20451-01.dmp
C:\Users\BlackRain\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-42993-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

Hello,

Please take a look at the following link and attach the requested reports.

This will provide information to help diagnose your problem.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Boot into the BIOS and post the temp and voltage readings (+3.3V,+5V,+12V)

Also install HWMonitor and post a screenshot of the program at idle and under load while gaming.


----------



## BlackRainZ (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

yes, I am in the process of following those instructions now, thanks.


----------



## BlackRainZ (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

Here are requested files


----------



## BlackRainZ (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

I don't know where screenshots are saved but I saved the recording data while idle, here it is


----------



## BlackRainZ (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

I just loaded up the game and alt-tabbed out and saved the HWmonitor info, dont know if that is good enough but here


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*



makinu1der2 said:


> Boot into the BIOS and post the temp and voltage readings (+3.3V,+5V,+12V)


^^^^ Still a couple more steps to go.

HWMonitor voltages look good, but it is still also a good idea to check the BIOS readings since HWMonitor has been known to monitor voltages incorrectly for some motherboards.


For screenshots, you should use the method outlined in the following post. Snipping Tool - Microsoft Windows​

*Recommendations:*
Many of your crashes show an overclock. The most recent does not. Have you disabled your overclock of the processor?


Older versions of ASACPI.SYS are a known BSOD problem on Windows 7. Update the driver by:

Going to the Asus motherboard support site
When you reach the website:
Scroll down the page and click Utilities
Hold Ctrl and press f (ctrl+f) to enter the browser's find feature
Search for "ATK0110 driver for WindowsXP/Vista/Win7 32&64-bit" (without quotes)
Download and install the driver.
After installation is complete, verify that it installed correctly.
Click Start Menu
Click My Computer
Go to C:\WIndows\System32\drivers\
Verify that the ASACPI.SYS file is dated 2009 or newer (2010,etc.)


*ASACPI.sys Sun Mar 27 20:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)*
Asus ATK0110 ACPI Utility (a known BSOD maker in Win7). Also a part of the Asus PCProbe and AISuite Utilities
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ASACPI.sys*​

Remove MSI Afterburner. It is known to cause blue screen crashes in Windows 7.

*RTCore64.sys Tue Sep 6 06:24:50 2011 (4E661112)*
RivaTuner/EVGA Precision/MSI Afterburner (known BSOD issues w/Win7)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTCore64.sys*​ 

Remove DaemonTools software. It is also a possible BSOD cause in Windows 7.

*dtsoftbus01.sys Fri Jan 13 06:45:46 2012 (4F10358A)*
Daemon Tools driver [br] Possible BSOD issues in Win7
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*dtsoftbus01.sys*​

*Outdated and Problematic Drivers:*
You should update the Marvell Yukon Ethernet driver. To do so, go to the Marvell support site, choose *88E8056* as your Part Number, and choose the following link.


```
1/20/12 	Windows 7 & Server 2008 R2 x64 (64-bit) 	11.45.3.3
```
Marvell - Support - Driver Downloads​

*yk62x64.sys Mon Feb 23 08:02:27 2009 (49A2BA83)*
Marvell Yukon networking
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*yk62x64.sys*
​To update drivers, make sure to download the drivers from the manufacturer and not using 3rd party programs. Your drivers should be found from your motherboard support site (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or your vendor support site (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony, etc.) first. If you have devices you bought yourself, the drivers for those devices need to be downloaded from the manufacturer support site for those devices. If you need help, let us know.

Open Device Manager​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Thu Jan  3 18:32:56.774 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]ASACPI.sys                  Sun Mar 27 20:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]yk62x64.sys                 Mon Feb 23 08:02:27 2009 (49A2BA83)[/B][/COLOR]
intelppm.sys                Mon Jul 13 17:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
MCfilt64.sys                Thu Jul 30 21:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
nvoclk64.sys                Tue Sep 15 15:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
ADIHdAud.sys                Wed Sep 16 21:04:09 2009 (4AB1A729)
amdxata.sys                 Fri Mar 19 10:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
iaStorV.sys                 Thu Jun 10 18:46:19 2010 (4C11875B)
[COLOR=RED][B]RTCore64.sys                Tue Sep  6 06:24:50 2011 (4E661112)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]dtsoftbus01.sys             Fri Jan 13 06:45:46 2012 (4F10358A)[/B][/COLOR]
GEARAspiWDM.sys             Thu May  3 13:56:17 2012 (4FA2E2E1)
nvhda64v.sys                Tue Jul  3 09:25:04 2012 (4FF30ED0)
MpFilter.sys                Thu Aug 23 17:03:14 2012 (5036B6B2)
nvlddmkm.sys                Fri Nov 30 20:24:02 2012 (50B97852)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Dec 15 20:57:01.513 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
nvlddmkm.sys                Fri Oct 19 16:17:04 2012 (5081D160)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct 28 17:33:52.275 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
nvlddmkm.sys                Thu Aug 30 09:50:16 2012 (503F8BB8)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct 21 17:54:56.086 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
usbaapl64.sys               Fri Jun 22 00:01:11 2012 (4FE40A27)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Sep 29 08:13:57.785 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
MpFilter.sys                Fri Mar  9 04:05:26 2012 (4F59E3F6)
mbam.sys                    Mon Aug 20 10:49:41 2012 (50326AA5)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Sep 19 15:19:19.953 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
mbam.sys                    Tue Mar 20 10:04:48 2012 (4F68AAA0)
[/font]
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ASACPI.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*yk62x64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelppm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*MCfilt64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvoclk64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ADIHdAud.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdxata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*iaStorV.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTCore64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*dtsoftbus01.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*GEARAspiWDM.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvhda64v.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*MpFilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*usbaapl64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*MpFilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mbam.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mbam.sys*
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Thu Jan  3 18:32:56.774 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\010313-20451-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:12:08.867[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption[/B]
BugCheck [B]A, {fffff502505378e8, 2, 0, fffff8000340054c}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff502505378e8, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff8000340054c, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME: [B]AC3SP.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]2670[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Dec 29 12:08:23.452 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122912-19328-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:25:36.327[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemoveLowestPriorityStandbyPage+1bc )[/B]
BugCheck [B]24, {1904fb, fffff8800a34f0b8, fffff8800a34e910, fffff80002f9ba7c}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000024]NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff8800a34f0b8
Arg3: fffff8800a34e910
Arg4: fffff80002f9ba7c
PROCESS_NAME: [B]setup.exe[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x24_nt!MiRemoveLowestPriorityStandbyPage+1bc[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Dec 29 10:09:53.679 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122912-20888-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:23:07.928[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+22 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8800716ccee, fffff880040db6a8, fffff880040daf00}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff8800716ccee, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff880040db6a8, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff880040daf00, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+22[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Dec 29 08:45:01.079 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122912-21153-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:22:37.954[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_SEGMENT::TrimAllProcesses+14e )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88006f9857a, fffff8800a8b0598, fffff8800a8afdf0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88006f9857a, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff8800a8b0598, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff8800a8afdf0, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]csrss.exe[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_SEGMENT::TrimAllProcesses+14e[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Dec 27 22:55:24.747 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122812-24180-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:26:12.621[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+51 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]3B, {c0000005, fffff800031cba71, fffff8800dfc7d90, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000003B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff800031cba71, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800dfc7d90, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]chrome.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x3B_nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+51[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Dec 27 22:27:54.361 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122812-22386-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:41:43.610[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a53 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]19, {3, fffffa8006c995f0, 0, fffffa8006c995f0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000019]BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, the pool freelist is corrupt.
Arg2: fffffa8006c995f0, the pool entry being checked.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, the read back flink freelist value (should be the same as 2).
Arg4: fffffa8006c995f0, the read back blink freelist value (should be the same as 2).
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3
PROCESS_NAME: [B]svchost.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x19_3_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a53[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Dec 27 21:44:52.923 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122712-21590-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 5:42:18.797[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+22 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88003d1bcee, fffff88004df46a8, fffff88004df3f00}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88003d1bcee, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff88004df46a8, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88004df3f00, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+22[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Dec 23 19:00:52.383 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122312-22682-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 11:09:46.631[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_SEGMENT::SafeUnlockPages+31 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]4E, {9a, 173039, 2, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000004E]PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 000000000000009a, 
Arg2: 0000000000173039
Arg3: 0000000000000002
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_9a
PROCESS_NAME: [B]dwm.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x4E_9a_dxgmms1!VIDMM_SEGMENT::SafeUnlockPages+31[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Dec 22 10:02:02.616 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122212-18283-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 3:13:47.490[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_SEGMENT::UnusedPass+6e )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff880040320f6, fffff88004dea658, fffff88004de9eb0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff880040320f6, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff88004dea658, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88004de9eb0, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_SEGMENT::UnusedPass+6e[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Dec 22 06:46:52.625 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122212-21356-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:52:20.500[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+22 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88002f6bcee, fffff880029906a8, fffff8800298ff00}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88002f6bcee, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff880029906a8, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff8800298ff00, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+22[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Dec 18 18:14:48.895 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\121812-19141-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 6:35:45.144[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_AssertSig+25 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]FE, {6, fffffa800b217c30, 43787254, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000FE]BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER (fe)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000006, USBBUGCODE_BAD_SIGNATURE An Internal data structure (object)
	has been corrupted.
Arg2: fffffa800b217c30, Object address
Arg3: 0000000043787254, Signature that was expected
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFE
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]TheSecretWorld[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xFE_BAD_SIGNATURE_USBPORT!USBPORT_AssertSig+25[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Dec 15 20:57:01.513 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\121512-23556-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 4:35:57.387[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+22 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88006d9fcee, fffff880041f76a8, fffff880041f6f00}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88006d9fcee, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff880041f76a8, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff880041f6f00, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+22[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Dec  5 15:50:32.512 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\120512-16567-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:11:17.386[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+4ac3 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1A, {41284, 493e5001, 2d045, fffff70001080000}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000041284, A PTE or the working set list is corrupt.
Arg2: 00000000493e5001
Arg3: 000000000002d045
Arg4: fffff70001080000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41284
PROCESS_NAME: [B]Borderlands2.e[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x1a_41284_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+4ac3[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Nov 24 23:25:22.736 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\112512-21980-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 18:21:26.610[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+45f3d )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, 48ef3, 40b06000b1de6}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000005003, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff70001080000
Arg3: 0000000000048ef3
Arg4: 00040b06000b1de6
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
PROCESS_NAME: [B]Borderlands2.e[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x1a_5003_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+45f3d[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct 28 17:33:52.275 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\102812-21590-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:42:16.150[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+320ec )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1A, {403, fffff680002260b0, 406000017092a867, fffff680001a0b52}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000403, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff680002260b0
Arg3: 406000017092a867
Arg4: fffff680001a0b52
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_403
PROCESS_NAME: [B]MaxPayne3.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x1a_403_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+320ec[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct 28 15:49:49.128 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\102812-18673-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 9:23:30.003[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+249 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]C5, {7, 2, 0, fffff80003004b05}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000C5]DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL (c5)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000007, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff80003004b05, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC5_2
PROCESS_NAME: [B]SearchProtocol[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xC5_2_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+249[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Oct 27 16:58:35.263 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\102712-22510-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:53:06.137[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
Probably caused by :[B]Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a53 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]19, {3, fffff880035ea610, fffff880035ca610, fffff880035ea610}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000019]BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, the pool freelist is corrupt.
Arg2: fffff880035ea610, the pool entry being checked.
Arg3: fffff880035ca610, the read back flink freelist value (should be the same as 2).
Arg4: fffff880035ea610, the read back blink freelist value (should be the same as 2).
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3
PROCESS_NAME: [B]taskmgr.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x19_3_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a53[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct 21 17:54:56.086 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\102112-17222-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 10:49:14.334[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_SEGMENT::TrimAllProcesses+10e )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88006f3953a, fffff8800b534598, fffff8800b533df0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88006f3953a, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff8800b534598, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff8800b533df0, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]csrss.exe[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_SEGMENT::TrimAllProcesses+10e[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Oct 20 22:01:37.079 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\102112-23010-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 8:45:10.328[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+22 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88002d64cee, fffff88004be96a8, fffff88004be8f00}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88002d64cee, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff88004be96a8, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88004be8f00, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+22[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Sep 29 08:13:57.785 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\092912-16458-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:37:02.034[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckConditionDeviceCommand+8c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]119, {7000000, fffffa800a212320, fffffa8007a44570, fffffa8007043510}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000119]VIDEO_SCHEDULER_INTERNAL_ERROR (119)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000007000000, The subtype of the bugcheck:
Arg2: fffffa800a212320
Arg3: fffffa8007a44570
Arg4: fffffa8007043510
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x119
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x119_dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckConditionDeviceCommand+8c[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Sep 26 11:29:42.141 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\092612-16988-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
System Uptime:[B]0 days 5:31:22.389[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+22 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88003e20cee, fffff88003c4b6a8, fffff88003c4af00}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88003e20cee, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff88003c4b6a8, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88003c4af00, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+22[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Sep 19 15:19:19.953 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\BlackRainZ\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\091912-20763-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:25:26.202[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for volsnap.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStorV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStorV.sys
Probably caused by :[B]volsnap.sys ( volsnap+5185 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88001605185, fffff8800353c628, fffff8800353be80}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88001605185, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff8800353c628, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff8800353be80, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_volsnap+5185[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: [B]4009[/B]
 
Processor may be overclocked!
Expected Frequency:   2670
Actual Frequency:     4009
Overclock Ratio:      [color=red]1.5015[/color]
 
  BIOS Version                  1704   
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2009
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## BlackRainZ (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

Normally I run my system overclocked but since I was unable to get assassins creed 3 to work I returned settings to default but it didn't work. Still have the problem and got that BSOD. The temperatures in the Bios for all those voltages are in the mid 40's to low 50's celsius.

I will try updating drivers.


----------



## BlackRainZ (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

I updated the ethernet drivers and the ASACPI drivers and I removed daemon tools and msi afterburner. Is that everything you wanted me to do in that post?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

A few more left:


Update the Marvell Yukon networking driver.


Post screenshots of your temperatures by using the snipping tool.


Provide the voltages you see in your BIOS.


----------



## BlackRainZ (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

Updated yukon driver. Also attached are screenshots of temperatures with snippet tool.


----------



## BlackRainZ (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

HEre is it while playing for a short time


----------



## BlackRainZ (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

My voltages are 
3.344
4.974
12.362


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

The 5 V rail is a little low, but within tolerances. I personally am not too concerned with that reading, but I'll leave the final judgment to makinu1der2 since he is the hardware expert.


Let us know how things go with the drivers updated and possible troublesome software removed. Give it a few days of doing your normal routine and post back how the system responds.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*



BlackRainZ said:


> My voltages are
> 3.344
> 4.974
> 12.362


The voltages are all within spec and I see no reason for concern. Overall temps appear good also.


----------



## BlackRainZ (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

I kept trying to play both Assassins creed 3 and Far cry 3 but it crashes everytime. It isn't giving me a blue screen so far but it crashes every couple minutes or less. I was thinking maybe a memory thing but I ram memtest for over an hour and it didn't find any problems. I don't know what it could be.


----------



## BlackRainZ (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

I am beginning to think it may be a memory problem. Even though memtest reported no errors, prime 95 stops working when I start testing. Any good programs, other then memtest, to test ram, because memtest is not showing anything.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

Prime95 and Memtest86+ are what I recommend for testing memory. You should run Memtest86+ for up to 22 passes to thoroughly test the memory. Running for an hour is not enough. Prime95 should also be run with each test for at least 3 hours; what do you mean by it "stops working"? Do the workers stop, or do you get rounding errors? Which Prime95 test does it stop with? Does it stop within the same amount of time with each test in Prime95? That can indicate what the problem is. 

Please provide specific information and screenshots.Snipping Tool - Microsoft Windows​

Provide the following information about your hardware so we can check compatibility:
Download and install CPU-Z and Upload screenshots of the CPU, Mainboard, Memory, and SPD tabs. In the SPD tab, upload an image of each slot. To upload all screenshots, it would be best to: 
generate the images using the Snipping Tool,
go to where the images are saved,
right click in a blank area within the folder where the images are saved,
create a new folder,
name the folder CPUZ,
select all the images,
place the pointer over an image,
*press and hold down the left mouse button* and drag the image (all images should move with it),
drop the images into the CPUZ directory you created,
create a compressed (zipped) folder of CPUZ
upload the .zip file to the forums.

Run some memory related diagnostics:


> *NOTE:*
> *If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*



Run Display card memory tests to check the display card for memory problems.


Test the RAM with Memtest86+ for at least 7-10 passes. It may take up to 22 passes to find problems. Make sure to run it once after the system has been on for a few hours and is warm, and then also run it again when the system has been off for a few hours and is cold.Test RAM With Memtest86+​

Run Prime95 to test your CPU, RAM modules, and general hardware. Prime95 Hardware Stress Testing Steps​


----------



## BlackRainZ (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

It was one of my ram sticks. I figured out which one and removed it. Now I can play Far cry 3 and Assassins Creed 3 normally.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD when playing Assassins Creed 3*

Great news and excellent work!! I am very glad you tracked the problem down and you were able to fix it.

Once you are confident the problem is solved, please mark the thread solved by clicking *Thread Tools* at the top of the thread and choosing the option to *Mark this thread as solved*.


----------



## vandrius (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello guys, I would like to share how I fixed Blue Screen crashing on Assasins creed III,

My system is Alienware M18x , GTX580m SLI, 16 GB ram ddr 5, i think that's all the necessaries.

I have crashing randomly, almost anywhere unexpectedly I got frustrated, and i tried a lot of different things, but this is where it works.

1. I disable my SLI, it runs perfectly on 45 FPS plus with all options maxed, on 1920 x 1080 60hz, 
2. I run AC3SP.EXE with compatibility to windows xp SP 3
3. on Nvidia Control panel, on manage 3D settings, choose AC3SP.exe
then put all the options in max
Anisotropic filtering on 16x
antialiasing FXAA on
AA Gamma Correcting ON
AA Mode - Override any application setting
AA Setting - 32x CSAA
AA Transparency - 8 x supersample
Cuda - GPUs ALL
Maximum pre rendered frames - 4
Multi display/mixed GPU acceleartion - Single display performance mode
Texture Filtering - Anistrotopic - ON
Texture Filtering - Negative LOD Bias - Clamp
Texture Filtering - Quality - High performance
Texture Filtering - trilinear = on
Threaded optimiziation = on
Triple buffering = on

I hope this helps, as I have been able to play it for 6 hours straight without a single crash, 

I am yet to test it with SLI but I got some work to do, I will update if this settings works with SLI.

Good luck!


----------

